# Sima



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Is it worth the money for membership?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Only you can decide that based on your individual situation. People new to plowing can benefit from gaining knowledge of the industry. Small operators can benefit from the same, product endorsements and perhaps pick up some contracts. Larger businesses will benefit from networking.

Of course, if you have many years experience, know all the products out there and know everything there is to know about everything, you can always pass on your wisdom to others.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I wouldn't say that I know everything. I have been plowing for 13 years, 5 of which are for myself. I run 2 trucks doing 70 or so residential and commercial accounts. I guess I just question wether it will help me get some larger conntracts. Basically do people really care who belongs to what.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Again, I'd say "It depends". I heard that some cities/states were awarding points to those who belonged to SIMA when awarding a contract. In my area - No. I actually came close to losing an account because I do belong to SIMA. When I mentioned my membership while giving a "sales pitch" the guy asked me why I needed to belong to an organization. 

My remark about "knowing everything" was intended as a small attempt at humor (very small). I wasn't implying anything about you, in particular.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

No sweat... I didn't take it as an insult. In years past I have disliked plowing. I have come to the decision that it is easy money, comes with the landscape territory and that I am going to try and grow the snow plowing part of the business. I just did't know if belonging to SIMA would help. Obviously you only get out of it what you are willing to put into it...
So you got the contract?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yep, got it last year. Then lost it this year. Oh, well. That's the way it goes.


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

What is Sima?


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

There's a great big link to it at the top of many of these pages, right next to where it says PlowSite (although it changes when you change pages). At the very least it's worth taking a look at it. Many of the regulars here belong...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

www.sima.org

There is also a SIMA Forum here at PlowSite.

IMO? Definitely worth every penny, but as it was said, you get out of it what you put into it.

Do a search here, it has been discussed over and over.

~Chuck


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Fro business contacts, information and support as well as the backing of the premiere association in the industry I say it is great.

Bruce C. Barger


----------



## Brother1 (Oct 29, 2002)

Just my 2 cents - I joined SIMA the day after I found this site. A lot of great info there (as well as here). Dues are reasonable compared to other organizations.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Is becoming a SIMA member worth the investment????


IN A WORD............. YES!!!!


----------

